# point and shoot camera budget 15 K



## andy_65_in (Sep 24, 2014)

for home use.decent zoom.nikon,fujifilm and  canon only.for all round shooting on all occassions including field shooting and videography.


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 24, 2014)

Panasonic LUMIX FZ70


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 24, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> Panasonic LUMIX FZ70


+1 to FZ70


----------



## $hadow (Sep 25, 2014)

yup that is what you should look for ^^


----------

